# Alpine F1 status



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Let me start off by saying anyone who owns, runs, or like F1 status this isnt a dig at you. I know the stuff is supposed to be pretty damn good.

I have seen a few threads about it them over the last few days. It got me thinking. 

Am I the only one who has never really cared for F1 status? I never cared to read about them, never cared to know the specs, compare the models or never loathed to have the equipment in my vehicle.

So, am I the only one?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^Well, I only knows that with the tag F#1, it can be sold more expensive. But in terms of built quality, it do better than others.
But I won't spend that much of $$$ for some equipments. Proper selections of gears used is more important.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

The speakers are nice. They are versions of scan revelators. can't knock that.

The amps were nice and powerful--can't knock that.

the HU was a nice looking HU without a lot of flash---can't knock that.

The processor is flexible and doesn't have any noise issues---can't knock that.

Tuning with a laptop--sucks ass regardless of the processor used. F1 you can use a screen--which means you either have to have the HU plus a screen in your dash--that sucks and I don't like that. the first generation you could use the wired screen. That was good and you couldn't ***** about that. 

really the tuning issue is the only thing you can ***** about the F1 stuff. Some will say price, but it is being sold as a high end product---so it has a high end cost. That's just real world. 


Never owned anything F1. never really wanted to. Mostly because of the tuning issue. It isn't bad stuff. 

I wouldn't buy any of it now because it is a dead program with Alpine and I would expect the parts/service with it is going to get spotty going forward.


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

Your comments mimmick my thoughts Andy.
I own the H900,absolutely love the unit, looks good, sound great..
but the tuning is a fkn nightmare...:\

Price well.. there weren't any other units available on the market that offer the same functionality.


----------



## robotott (Oct 19, 2009)

F1 status mrv-f900 is best amp i ever owned.


----------



## somegreekguy (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't forget about the issue people seem to have with the displays crapping out. WTF is with that??

People say that they only use the remote to 'quickly tune' for fear of shortening the life of the display.

Wow. For a unit with that kinda price tag...thats not acceptable


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

^ i have to agree... spending thousands of dollars and end up with sucky display is not what i will expect of f1.. however however.. i owned the previous gen 7990r before and i absolutely love the sound produced. The newer sucks bigger as u cant get it as a stand alone HU or stand alone processor. (9990)


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I owned the H900 for awhile now, and for the all the solutions for tuning out there on the market you just can't go wrong with the unit itself. I will say I am one of the unlucky ones that have a broken display so I know exactly what people are talking about and it is a HUGE pet peeve I have about owning one. How could Alpine not support a product that costs about 1/5 the price of a small car, I have no friggin clue. I'm not much into tinkering with setting every day so all minor tuning changes I just do through my head unit. I still love the unit and I can see it staying in my car for a very long time to come. If you have a chance to pick one up for cheap I think you won't be dissapointed


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, any display will fail over time and no manufacturers will make something that last you for years, atleast for car audio products this for sure. A product that won't fail means when you buy it and use it for a long long time(say >10 years). Then for that period of time, they cannot make any penny from you. What will happen if everyone do the same? For sure the company will fail at the end of day.


----------



## somegreekguy (Nov 18, 2006)

kyheng said:


> Well, any display will fail over time and no manufacturers will make something that last you for years, atleast for car audio products this for sure. A product that won't fail means when you buy it and use it for a long long time(say >10 years). Then for that period of time, they cannot make any penny from you. What will happen if everyone do the same? For sure the company will fail at the end of day.



Yeah, well it isn't that simple. the product in this case fails prematurely. I'd argue it's defective and def. unreasonable.

nobody realistically expects any man. item to last a life time.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

My expectations on buying something :
<$500, last me for 2 years is ok
>$500 and <$1000, atleast 3-4 years without any major problem(means total failed) and can be repaired from any third party repairer.
>$1000, atleast 6 years and with spare parts available when needed to change it.

^I do understand your feelings, but think of the bright side, you still got the PC interface to do the job. Not to say I support this, but it is still better than totally nothing to tune the settings. 
Still I hate this, why the display will fail so fast? If compare to the main DSP it self. I have an old school Pioneer low end HU and it still serves me well with no display problem. I guess maybe Alpine is testing their new tech that time and never expected to have such problem(display fails very fast).


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

INTERESTINg i always wondered what he big deal on these head units was... im happy with my 9887


----------



## eng92 (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the 9887 with the imprint kit and it didn't really impress me.

I picked up a DVI-9990/PXI-H990 combo and couldnt be happier. The laptop tuning really is not an issue for me as I have a laptop mount in the vehicle for performance tuning.

The tuning versatility and the ability to play DVD Audio were the clinchers for me. 96 and 128/24 material sound absolutely spectacular on a system that is well set up.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

I know a shop that has the first F#1 radio and H900 and it has been installed for over 7 years in there demo car in there show room,and the display still had not failed and it is on 9 hours a day.


----------



## eng92 (Oct 28, 2008)

audio+civic said:


> I know a shop that has the first F#1 radio and H900 and it has been installed for over 7 years in there demo car in there show room,and the display still had not failed and it is on 9 hours a day.


In a climate controlled, road vibration free environment? I should hope not!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Well,
> any display will fail over time and no manufacturers will make something that last you for years, atleast for car audio products this for sure. A product that won't fail means when you buy it and use it for a long long time(say >10 years). Then for that period of time, they cannot make any penny from you. What will happen if everyone do the same?


I'm still using my Sony CDX-C910 manufactured in '94. When you build something that last the test of time, you have customers that come back to you time after time. Granted Sony has not built a deck for SQ since the C90, but if they still played in that arena, I wouldn't hesitate to use them again. When a manufacturer starts releasing products that are not reliable, consumers will jump ship in search of something better. Look how Apple's marketshare has gone up since the release of Vista. Doesn't really matter what market, the same principle applies for protecting brand loyalty. I'm sure I can speak for a lot of the veteran members not new to car audio, Alpine of today is nothing compared to Alpine of the past.


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

I was never interested in the f1 stuff just because its out of production, which would make it hard to ever replace or fix. Dont get me wrong I love old school. Just old school amps are different, they will last forever.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

gymrat2005 : Is already passed 15 years and going to celebrate its 16th birthday soon..... I'm trying to imagine the time you bought it(15 years ago). And yeah, old school stuffs do rocks, provided type of concept they are using. Either tough built or test market built. I prefer tough built at all times. 
Nowadays not only Alpine, other popular brands also the same. Like I have Pioneer 960mp with 2 dead pixels and my current P9 I always put on black out mode to prevent the display to die.
Older times people like to built quality products but not now.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I owned, past tense, both the CDA-7990 head unit, and the H900. The 7990 is the best sq unit I have ever owned, but the H900 was notorious about dropping tunes, not allowing you to tune by PC except on a rare occasion, and not realiable for a competition platform. However, its flexability, number of channels, sheer build quality still keeps it a sought after unit demanding a heavy price tag.
I am now in the process of building, again, and will use the 7990 into a Rane RPM88 pro audio processor that is much more dependable, connects to PC through a cat5 cable and is truly a remarkable piece.


----------



## somegreekguy (Nov 18, 2006)

audio+civic said:


> I know a shop that has the first F#1 radio and H900 and it has been installed for over 7 years in there demo car in there show room,and the display still had not failed and it is on 9 hours a day.


that doesnt seem to be the norm with this unit, i'll tell you that much.

someboby else mentioned that you can still use a PC to tune the f1. Am I the only one that hates not having access to all deck functions...easily? I don't know...if I drop that kinda money for something, having to 'make do' with some sort of 'work around'....well, that would really piss me off.

I wanna like the f1's. They're pretty. They have fexibility in tuning. But I think I'll stick with my P9. Id does what it's supposed to do. It does it very conveniently. And they seem to hold up well over time.

Now, I understand they did have problems with skipping from the factory at one point...so they arn't perfect either. But it's repairable. It is a moving part so ...**** happens.

But failing displays?? Really seems like a stupid problem to have with ANY brand deck let alone one of that value.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Can someone tell me the difference between the 7990 (US Version) and the 7990R?


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

Radio frequencies... AM band is different i believe.


----------



## avences (Jan 23, 2009)

I got my 7990 a year ago, i'm the 3rd owner of that head unit. It has some dead dots in the display, but i've always used my hu's in blackout mode so not big deal for me.

F1 was something near paradise for me, i didnt thoght i could have one, but heaven came to me when a friend ¨contacted me and asked me if i would like to buy his 7990 for cheap. and i mean CHEAP!!!, he mentioned the trouble on display but i didnt care.

It is truly a nice sounding head unit....i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

still love my 7909..F1 is still packing in the closet. ALL ALPINE GEAR IS A GREAT INVESTMENT.

all the haters keep hating. 

you guys are funny, Alpine is almost the "last man standing" of the solid brands from the past. think about that statement.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Booger said:


> think about that statement.


Thought about it, kinda laughed.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

If anyone has a NIB or lightly used CDA-7990 & PXA-H900 for sale, please PM me. I am very interested. The 7990 MUST be US version. 
Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

Booger said:


> still love my 7909..F1 is still packing in the closet. ALL ALPINE GEAR IS A GREAT INVESTMENT.
> 
> all the haters keep hating.
> 
> you guys are funny, Alpine is almost the "last man standing" of the solid brands from the past. think about that statement.



Who do you consider a solid brand from the past?


----------



## SQ Man (Nov 27, 2008)

JKashat said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the 7990 (US Version) and the 7990R?


7990R is the European spec head unit with Euro spec tuner frequency spacing on FM & AM & RDS on FM.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

SQ Man said:


> 7990R is the European spec head unit with Euro spec tuner frequency spacing on FM & AM & RDS on FM.


So, would the 7990R work in the US (for FM/AM) OK w/o any issues? I've been trying to find a 7990 for myself but haven't had any luck except for a overpriced 7990R on eBay. So, I was curious.


----------



## SQ Man (Nov 27, 2008)

JKashat said:


> So, would the 7990R work in the US (for FM/AM) OK w/o any issues? I've been trying to find a 7990 for myself but haven't had any luck except for a overpriced 7990R on eBay. So, I was curious.


FM is fine, AM is the problem.
FM will be fine, US is 87.8 to 108Mhz in 200Khz steps, UK is 87.5 to 108Mhz in 100Khz steps.
AM in the US is 520 to 1610Khz in 10Khz steps, UK is 531 to 1602Khz in 9Khz steps.

HTH


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

SQ Man said:


> FM is fine, AM is the problem.
> FM will be fine, US is 87.8 to 108Mhz in 200Khz steps, UK is 87.5 to 108Mhz in 100Khz steps.
> AM in the US is 520 to 1610Khz in 10Khz steps, UK is 531 to 1602Khz in 9Khz steps.
> 
> HTH


Thanks!


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

both the old and the newer f1 have a few little niggles 
there are some features on the old h900 which you cannot do on the newer processor 

as for servicing im lucky enough to have a copy of the proper service manual 
from alpine for both the headunit and processor


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

dualmono21 said:


> both the old and the newer f1 have a few little niggles
> there are some features on the old h900 which you cannot do on the newer processor
> 
> as for servicing im lucky enough to have a copy of the proper service manual
> from alpine for both the headunit and processor


Can you share this for the community?


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

im going to have to scan the entire thing as its a paper original i have 
and its quite a few pages


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

I have always wanted F#1 products, all of it is better than what i have now. I've also always ran/liked Alpine products. There are as good or better solutions for amps and speakers now, so unless you're getting a killer deal used i don't see the value in them (unless you just want all of it for consistency). i'm not thrilled about the latest product offering though.

if funds allow, i would run a 7990 in a heartbeat, i could always use a better HU. 

i don't mind laptop tuning, although i would miss tweaking on the fly (it would keep my eyes on the road if i had to Ron Popeil the thing). i would certainly try a H900 if the funds were available and the price is right.


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

i ran an alpine d900 with the pxa h900 and it was o.k 
ive since moved onto the new f1 which is a vast improvement in terms of sound but gone backwards as regards ease of use when tuning via laptop 

yes there are definately better things on the market as regards speakers and amps (and even headunits and processors if you get the right combo)
but as an all rounder the alpine is very very tough to beat


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

dualmono21 said:


> i ran an alpine d900 with the pxa h900 and it was o.k
> ive since moved onto the new f1 which is a vast improvement in terms of sound but gone backwards as regards ease of use when tuning via laptop
> 
> yes there are definately better things on the market as regards speakers and amps (and even headunits and processors if you get the right combo)
> but as an all rounder the alpine is very very tough to beat


You really think the newer 9990/H990 is a vast improvement in sound over the 7990/H900? I thought it would be just the opposite being that the 9990 uses a DVD mechanism and the 7990 uses a CD mechanism. That, and the H900 processor is SO much better than the H990 (IMO), minus the dying displays. My 7990 arrives on the 9th and I'm waiting to see if someone decides to sell me their H900, unless I find one elsewhere sooner, and cheaper.


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

as said previously both systems have there good and bad points 

to do certain things on the newer system you actually need to use two processors linked together 
the older h900 has the ability when using a laptop to let you see each individual section such as eq setting ,time alignment ,crossover points all in seperate windows all at the same time so it is easy to compare 
on the newer system you keep having to go back to and turn things on and off 
the older system you could save a file name directly to the laptop and recall it 
the newer system cannot it has to be stored in the processor 
as for the older processor being better than newer its very much swings and roundabouts 
there actually more alike than they physically look 
the new processor is basically the old one with a few things taken away such as inputs and output capabilities but with added dvd and dvd audio facility 
the actual algorythms for such things as the eq and time alignment 
are simply updated versions of the older h990 programs 

purely sound wise there is a big differance between the old system and the new with the newer one quite a leap forward 
as for everyday use and adjustability id take the old one every day of the week


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

good info all around. I find a H900 for the right price It is on like Donkey Kong. I agree with the amps and speakers. You can find better but they are good all around.


----------



## sirus1 (Nov 24, 2009)

JKashat said:


> You really think the newer 9990/H990 is a vast improvement in sound over the 7990/H900? I thought it would be just the opposite being that the 9990 uses a DVD mechanism and the 7990 uses a CD mechanism. That, and the H900 processor is SO much better than the H990 (IMO), minus the dying displays. My 7990 arrives on the 9th and I'm waiting to see if someone decides to sell me their H900, unless I find one elsewhere sooner, and cheaper.


I agree with you. I still have my old F1 head unit cda-7990r and PXA-h900, and when comparing it with the new F1 series in which the old f1 was much better! Believe me it's not just me who says it!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

audio+civic said:


> good info all around. I find a H900 for the right price It is on like Donkey Kong. I agree with the amps and speakers. You can find better but they are good all around.


Me first, LOL.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

JKashat said:


> Me first, LOL.


You can go First. I have to finish my Civic first. The F#1 is for my truck witch isn't even started yet.


----------



## SQ Man (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a friend who might be selling his PXa-H900 processor, complete with fully working display. 
He's thinking about upgrading to the DVi-9990/Pxi-H990 combo if he can sell his old processor. 
If anyone is interested, PM me your email & i'll pass it on to him.


----------



## eng92 (Oct 28, 2008)

dualmono21 said:


> the older system you could save a file name directly to the laptop and recall it
> the newer system cannot it has to be stored in the processor


I am not quite sure I understand what you mean by this.

With the PXI-H990 software, you can save multiple customer profiles offline with each having up to six preset configurations. When you sync the laptop with the processor, all the settings (including presets) are transferred to the processor.


----------



## JomamaGT (Feb 16, 2009)

Guys, I am a total newb to this world and I need your advice. I am currently using the Boston Acoustics SPZ as my front stage but I am on the verge of springing for the F#1 Status speakers as a replacement. I am not so keen on the BA tweets. For those of you who have experienced both, will I see a noticeable improvement withe Alpines or would I be better off going a different route? Should I simply go for the Scanspeak ring radiator tweets and hang with the BA woofers? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Some F#1 speakers are from Scanspeak. Unless you are going passive route, then buy the F#1 comp set, else getting raw drivers from Madisound will be good enough.


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

Isn't Alpine F1 status discontinued? The line came out in 2005 I believe. It's outdated since the introduction of Imprint and PDX line. Even Alpine's own "Ultimate Listening Machine" BMW X5 switched to PDX and imprint.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

It is not outdated. The F#1 is the better setup. The reason they push the imprint is it is more mainstream. it works with factory decks or can be used for the average person who doesn't know how to tune to get a good soundstage.

High end electronics don't sell in the US and this is the reason the F#1 is not sold anymore.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

kenk said:


> Isn't Alpine F1 status discontinued? The line came out in 2005 I believe. It's outdated since the introduction of Imprint and PDX line. Even Alpine's own "Ultimate Listening Machine" BMW X5 switched to PDX and imprint.


Yup outdated.

Just like the Z50 is outdated by this:

MEX-BT5700U | Xplōd® Bluetooth® CD Receiver | Sony | Sony Style USA

And the 9255 is outdated by this:

Clarion Canada | CZ509

old = bad.


----------



## DynaudioNut (Jan 1, 2010)

F1's are just knockoff scan's with a higher price tag.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are made by scan and are slightly different... hardly knockoffs...


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, if want to go active, I'll just buy Scanspeak's raw drivers. If going passive, still F#1 is better because its passive crossover. That's my take on F#1's component set. Or can I use the term "state of art" for the passives on F#1?


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

If the F-1 system is outdated can anyone come up with a newer/better 5.1 system currently for sale instead?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

kyheng said:


> Well, if want to go active, I'll just buy Scanspeak's raw drivers. If going passive, still F#1 is better because its passive crossover. That's my take on F#1's component set. Or can I use the term "state of art" for the passives on F#1?


I think state of the art is right. Alpine does passives better than anyone else I can think of right now.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Newer, yes but better I don't think there's any system can sound as good as F#1... but I will still say tuning is equally important to get things right.

Audison's Thesis component also having a similar passive crossover that we can set around.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

The Focal crossblock was pretty visually impressive when I saw it.


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

criticism of the F#1 gear from those that have not owned/used them, i would take with a grain of salt. 

from those that have owned them, fair enough.

i have no complaints; on the contrary, only praise. i'm fortunate to have a CDA-7990R, PXA-H900, and MRV-F900. i've used plenty of other Alpine gear in the past (and non-Alpine), and this stuff does stand out as superior. as to 'worth it', that's a subjective value judgement.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, upstream F#1 lineups.... F#1 considered to be superior because they really put in the "best" components(DAC, DSP) inside. that's another reason why the price also the "best".....


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

*takes another grain of salt*

'superior' is merely relative, not absolute like 'the best'. so i'm unsure what your take on it is, except you baulk at the price. fair enough.

whether you don't have it because you don't want it, or can't afford it, i won't speculate. not everyone pays full retail price for this kind of gear; regardless, cost is not always relevant to everyone. though i should not 'presume', cos you may have had F#1 in the past. i speak from my own personal experiences though.

also bare in mind:
*the age of the gear and its 'competitors' at the time; it's fine to compare an H900 with the likes of an Audison Bit One, except this is now, but not back then
*whether there's any 'processing' you could ever wish for (realistically) that the H900 cannot do.

some people change headunits and processors like underwear. but the F#1 gear is stuff most people keep for years. what is the overall cost comparison?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Getting a H900 is my dream now. I may able to got it last year if not hit by the financial crisis.
When F#1 gears can last for > 5 years, it maybe in par with other lower end stuffs on price comparison. But then it has been discontinued and only can get second hand and not easy to get it new(older F#1 I mean).


----------

